# Old school Pioneer TS-1690k flush mount 4-way speakers



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vintage RARE Pioneer TS 1690K Flush Mount 4 Way Speakers Tilt Axial Adjustable | eBay

Always listing random old gear but thought you guys might dig these!


----------

